# Neue Bremse gesucht



## Frau Rauscher (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Für mein neues Projekt suche ich eine neue Bremse.
Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon auf die XTR Trail eingeschossen, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja andere Vorschläge?

Es soll eine leichte Bremse sein, zuverlässig und wartungsarm, wenn möglich keine Avid (hatte ich jetzt lang genug). Sie kommt an mein Allmountain und muss lange Alpenabfahrten durchhalten 

Ergonomisch muss sie natürlich super für meine Damenhände passen! Und es wäre super wenn sie mit wenig Kraft viel bremst 

Geplant ist eine 200er Scheibe vorn, 180er hinten.

Womit bremst ihr so?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. Januar 2014)

Was hälst du von der SLX oder XT? Oder eine. Vier Kolben bremse die hat natürlich mehr Bremskraft.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (4. Januar 2014)

Soll es schon leuchten an der bremse dann bfo ;-)

Kommt jetzt ja auch drauf an wie schwer du bist. Brauchst mit 50kg (z.b.) keinen Wurfanker wie Mann ihn mit 100kg fährt.


----------



## Stumpimario (4. Januar 2014)

Ich kann die XT IceTec  nur wärmstens Empfehlen.


----------



## Martina H. (4. Januar 2014)

Sorglos = Shimano - die haben momentan die Nase vorn was Bremsen angeht


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. Januar 2014)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Sorglos = Shimano - die haben momentan die Nase vorn was Bremsen angeht



Uh ich glaube du hast gerade eine Diskussion los getreten


----------



## lucie (4. Januar 2014)

Wartungsarm = Shimano = XTR Trail

Fahre selbst die Deore am Trickse- und Stadtradl - absolut problemlos. XT und XTR zieren HT und Fully, noch nie Probleme mit Fading oder Totalausfällen, noch dazu lassen sich die Bremsen kinderleicht entlüften und die XTR-Trail sieht einfach nur  aus...


----------



## Martina H. (4. Januar 2014)

Wieso Diskussion? Ist ja momentan recht einseitig hier: 5 Antworten - 4 x Shimano

Ich habe Vergleiche zu Formula, Magura, Hayes und Avid: ich bleibe dabei SHIMANO 

Kein DOT-gegratsche, einfachstes Entlüften (die entlüfte ich in kürzester Zeit im Wohnzimmer auf dem Berberteppich), bei Ersatz- und Kleinteilen keine Mondpreise, starke Bremsleistung, super zu dosieren - anbauen und vergessen! Was will man mehr?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Januar 2014)

Ja wie ich ja auch eigentlich plane: die xtr Trail 
Da ich ein bisschen aufs Gewicht der ambauteile achte, sollte es schon die xtr werden, nicht xt oder slx. Die xtr ist ja schon nicht soo leicht...

Wollte aber auch nochmal anderen Ideen ne Chance geben 



 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Martina H. (4. Januar 2014)

Zum Thema Gewicht: die Race wäre ja noch mal ein bisschen leichter. Unterschied zur Trail: die Hebelweite läst sich nicht werkzeuglos verstellen, keine Druckpunktverstellung und zum Thema Optik: Trail hat orangene Details am Bremshebel, Race schwarze - ist ja evtl. auch nicht ganz unwichtig


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Januar 2014)

Ja, die habe ich mir angeschaut!
Die fehlende druckpunktverstellung stört mich schon...
Farblich finde ich sie mit dem Chrom Look beide nixht sooo doll, aber ans neue Projekt wird's passen 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (4. Januar 2014)

Fahre ein XTR Trail und ein Hope Race. Im Vergleich zur Hope ist die Shimano jetzt aber auch nicht so die Überbremse wie sie in den Foren immer dargestellt wird.


----------



## Votec Tox (4. Januar 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ..... Und es wäre super wenn sie mit wenig Kraft viel bremst
> Geplant ist eine 200er Scheibe vorn, 180er hinten.
> Womit bremst ihr so?


Habe am Fulli die Formula "The One", die bremst mit wenig Kraft... da passiert was wenn man die Hebel betätigt und wenn man stundenlang bremst, passiert immer noch was ;-)
Ich habe sie nun über 7000 km am Ironwood gefahren und sie hat erstaunlicherweise keinen nennenswerten Ärger gemacht, außer daß ich Unmengen von Bremsbelägen verbraucht habe ;-) sie funktionierte sogar zuverlässig bei -23 Grad und bei Tiefschnee auf der Skipiste!


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2014)

Hope!
Für kleine schwache Damenhände gern am Vorderrad die Anker-Version -> V4 
Hinten tut's ne kleinere, z.B. M4.
Nicht super leicht, aber anbauen und vergessen. Druckpunkt- und Hebelweiten-Verstellung gibt's beides werkzeuglos. Sie bremst… und bremst… und bremst...


----------



## Principiante (5. Januar 2014)

Ich empfehle  Shimano, definitiv!

...ich fahre nur Shimano Bremsen, hatte mal eine Juicy, aber die fand ich nicht so prickelnd...und erst die Beläge wechseln....
Aber von der SLX kann ich Dir nur abraten, hatte ich an meinem Slope verbaut und gleich wieder verkauft, kam überhaupt nicht an die XT ran!
Viele finden die SLX sehr gut, aber ich fand sie eher mehr mittelmäßig.
Ist aber alles Geschmackssache.

Hope hatte ich noch nie testen können. Hat aber auch immer sehr gute Kritik.
Wie ist es da mit dem Belagwechsel? Auch so einfach wie bei Shimano?
Und der Preisvergleich? (Bremse, Beläge?)

Es gibt ja echt schon so viele Firmen...


Viel Spaß bei der Qual der Wahl...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Januar 2014)

@Votex: Gerade mit der "The One" hatte ich Probleme. Ich fand sie gar nicht gut, daher hab ich sie schon lange von der Liste gestrichen 
@sylla: die sieht interessant aus, ist allerdings preislich auch nochmal eine andere Hausnummer...
@principante: Danke, wenn Shimano, dann werde ich die XTR wählen...


----------



## Mausoline (6. Januar 2014)

Hope, auch die Kombi mit der Schaltung überzeugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (10. Januar 2014)

Nach  diversen Zicken mit Avid am Hardtail und Safire gibts an meinen Bikes nur noch Shimano Saint .Nicht für die  Leichtbauabteilung
aber sorglos und überzeugend . 
Die SLX tuts am Stadtrad . Obwohl sie hinten etwas schwächelt .


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre seit Jahren Shimano SLX auf dem Fully. Finde ich völlig ausreichen für Touren und Singletrailfahren. 180 Scheibe vorn - ich hätte gern auch die hinten - werde irgendwann aufrüsten.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Hope!
> Für kleine schwache Damenhände gern am Vorderrad die Anker-Version -> V4
> Hinten tut's ne kleinere, z.B. M4.
> Nicht super leicht, aber anbauen und vergessen. Druckpunkt- und Hebelweiten-Verstellung gibt's beides werkzeuglos. Sie bremst… und bremst… und bremst...



sollte die M4 nicht auch für vorn ausreichen?


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> sollte die M4 nicht auch für vorn ausreichen?



bei deinem Wohnort und deinen Trails nicht 

Alle Welt behauptet ja immer, als 50kg Frau bräuchte man keine starke Bremse und keine große Bremsscheibe. Nach dem Motto "das reicht dir doch". Ich finde nicht! Gerade wenn man nicht so viel Handkraft hat wie die Herren der Schöpfung braucht man tendentiell sogar noch viel mehr einen Anker. Sonst ermüdet man einfach auf langen steilen Abfahrten zu sehr, wenn man ständig auf der Vorderradbremse hängt.
Für Forstpisten und Flowtrails sieht die Welt sicher anders aus 
Ich hab vorne V2 (Vorgänger von der V4) oder V4 mit 203 mm Bremsscheibe und hinten X2 oder M4 mit 160 mm Bremsscheibe. Finde das so perfekt. Für hinten reicht quasi jede Bremse, die man irgendwie mitschleifen lassen kann, mehr muss die eh nicht machen. Vorne ist essenziell/lebenswichtig, da muss das stärkste auf dem Markt verfügbare dran (auch/gerade wenn frau nix wiegt)!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Januar 2014)

Auch wenn ich bei "Ladies only" nix zu suchen habe:

- ich fahre an 3 Rädern SLX, XT und XTR Trail. Schiebt eine Wollsocke über die Armatur und ich könnte euch nicht sagen was was ist. Bremst gleich, Druckpunkt gleich, genau der gleiche Driss. Die SLX bremst nur schlechter weil ab Werk andere Beläge drin sind. Mit Ice-Tech Scheiben und Ice-Tech Belägen bremst die genau wie ne XT(R). Ist ja auch logisch da technisch gesehen die gleiche Bremse. 

Wovon ich abrate ist die Saint, die ankert zwar noch mehr als der Rest (was ich mit .1 Tonnen nie vermisst habe...) aber der weiche Druckpunkt lässt solche Kombinationen wie Saint vorn / SLX-XT-XTR hinten unglücklich erscheinen.

@scylla:
Hope V2 mit 8" Rotoren hatte ich auch mal... ...die Shimanos sind in jedem Punkt überlegen (außer in der Optik-Wertung).

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Januar 2014)

danke euch schonmal !

@scylla: Was mich noch interessiert, Du hast doch auch SRAM Drehgriffschaltung, passt das mit dem Bremshebel?
Ich möchte nämlich Drehgriff ausprobieren und der Shimano Bremshebel scheint mir fast etwas kurz zu sein...
Was Du zu den Bremsen schreibst, macht schon Sinn  Meine Avid Elixir x.0/xx ist auf langen Abfahrten zwar zuverlässig, aber sie kostet mich sehr viel Kraft, trotz 200er Scheibe vorne.


----------



## Tatü (12. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt die X9 Trail gekauft mit vier Kolben super Bremskraft. Druckpunkteinstellung und Griffweiteneinstellung ist dabei.


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2014)

@Lord Helmchen 
ne XT aus der aktuellen Serie bin ich schon mal gefahren. Sie war stark bzw. hat gebissen wie die Hölle. Trotzdem mochte ich sie nicht so, weil sie mir fast schon zu digital war, also zu wenig "Spielraum" zwischen komplett offen und blockiert. Die Hope Bremsen sind in dem Punkt einfach gutmütiger und einfacher zu dosieren. Die V4 ist auch nochmal deutlich kräftiger geworden im Vergleich zur alten V2. So einen Anker hatte ich noch nie am Rad, da kommt auch keine Saint ran. 

Die Kombination mit Drehgriff passt, sowohl die alten 9fach als auch die 10fach X.0. Ich habe aber bislang nur die "alten" Tech Hebel im Flipflop-Design (also rechter und linker Hebel gleich/vertauschbar). Wie es bei den ganz neuen Hebeln aussieht weiß ich nicht. 
Ich hab Odi Griffe in der kurzen Version (ich glaub 7 oder 7.5 cm lang) zu den Drehgriffen kombiniert, so dass die Hand bei normaler Griffposition nur ganz minimal auf dem Drehgriff selbst aufliegt. Bei den 9fach Drehgriffen habe ich die Bremsgriffe bis auf den minimal möglichen Abstand an den Drehgriff rangeschoben, bei den 10fach Drehgriffen ist noch mehr Luft dazwischen. 
Bei den Shimano Bremshebeln hätte ich auch Bedenken, ob das mit der Hebellänge passt, da hast du Recht!


----------



## lucie (12. Januar 2014)

> @Lord Helmchen
> ne XT aus der aktuellen Serie bin ich schon mal gefahren. Sie war stark bzw. hat gebissen wie die Hölle. Trotzdem mochte ich sie nicht so, weil sie mir fast schon zu digital war, also zu wenig "Spielraum" zwischen komplett offen und blockiert. Die Hope Bremsen sind in dem Punkt einfach gutmütiger und einfacher zu dosieren. Die V4 ist auch nochmal deutlich kräftiger geworden im Vergleich zur alten V2. So einen Anker hatte ich noch nie am Rad, da kommt auch keine Saint ran.



Also, digital finde ich die Shimanos überhaupt nicht, sie lassen sich sehr wohl und ebenso gut dosieren. Fahre sogar an meinem momentanen "Tricksesantacruzchameleonbike" eine popelige Deore aus der neuen Serie, 160 vorn und hinten mit Swisstop-Belägen - astrein dosierbar (beim Umsetzen, Endo und sie ist und bleibt bei allen Witterungsbedingungen (Dank Mineralöl) eine absolute Sorglosbremse. Schlußendlich kann man aber eben nur die eigenen Erfahrungen weitergeben. Ob sie allgemein jedem taugen, wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln, da jede/jeder andere "Vorlieben" hat. 
Alle selbst durchzuprobieren endet im Finanzchaos - trotzdem, manchmal ist die einfachste Variante die Beste: kaufen, dranschrauben, fahren und wenns nicht paßt gibt es ja den lieben Bikemarkt.


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> bei deinem Wohnort und deinen Trails nicht
> 
> *Alle Welt behauptet ja immer, als 50kg Frau bräuchte man keine starke Bremse und keine große Bremsscheibe. Nach dem Motto "das reicht dir doch". Ich finde nicht!* Gerade wenn man nicht so viel Handkraft hat wie die Herren der Schöpfung braucht man tendentiell sogar noch viel mehr einen Anker. Sonst ermüdet man einfach auf langen steilen Abfahrten zu sehr, wenn man ständig auf der Vorderradbremse hängt.
> Für Forstpisten und Flowtrails sieht die Welt sicher anders aus
> Ich hab vorne V2 (Vorgänger von der V4) oder V4 mit 203 mm Bremsscheibe und hinten X2 oder M4 mit 160 mm Bremsscheibe. Finde das so perfekt. Für hinten reicht quasi jede Bremse, die man irgendwie mitschleifen lassen kann, mehr muss die eh nicht machen. Vorne ist essenziell/lebenswichtig, da muss das stärkste auf dem Markt verfügbare dran (auch/gerade wenn frau nix wiegt)!



Genau diesen Rat habe ich damals als ich noch mein Hi Fi besaß erhalten und gefolgt (glaube, es war beim  Ladies Treffen). Es mach sehr wohl was aus - ist besser zu dosieren und funktioniert auf steile Stellen viel  besser - bremsen in allen Situationen macht mehr Spaß. Mein jetztiges Rad (Lush SL) war vom haus aus mit 180 vorne ausgerustet. Das mit mehr hinten kann ich wohl dann lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (27. Januar 2014)

Letztes Jahr habe ich mir ein AM aufgebaut.
Die Montage der xtr Race war überraschend einfach.
Drangeschraubt 2-3x Bremshebel gezogen passt.
Seit dem nichts mehr an der Bremse gemacht.
Ich habe auch zwischen Race und Trail gekämpft. 
Das mit der Druckpunktverstellung hat mir auch etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.
Ich vermisse bei der Race nichts. Und für kleine Hände Super
.....ein paar Gramm leichter ist sie auch noch ;-)
Kaufempfehlung für xtr Race


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Die Kombination mit Drehgriff passt, sowohl die alten 9fach als auch die 10fach X.0. ...
> Bei den Shimano Bremshebeln hätte ich auch Bedenken, ob das mit der Hebellänge passt, da hast du Recht!



Also ich habe den Drehgriff mal an die Shimano-Hebel gehalten, das ist zu knapp, befürchte ich.

Die Hope V4/X2 Kombi sagt mir wirklich zu. Möchte ich mal probieren!
Welche Bremsscheiben fährst Du? Die schwimmend gelagerten?


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2014)

Floating, aber ohne innenbelüftet.
Vorne 203mm, hinten 160mm.

Shimano oder Avid Scheiben passen aber auch.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. April 2014)

Darf ich fragen, was es letztendlich geworden ist? Im Aufbauthread schaut's ja nach der Hope in purple aus, seh ich das richtig?

Ich brauch auch dringend ne neue, nachdem mich meine verflixte Elixir 5 nur noch aufregt: nicht gescheit dosierbar, wenig Bremskraft und ein eingebauter Singvogel der dauernd mit Silencer ruhiggestellt werden muss, wodurch dann die Bremswirkung aber noch "glitschiger" wird... 
Die Hope-purple-Reihe würd mir sehr gefallen, Nachteile sind aber Preis und DOT-Flüssigkeit. Also wird's wohl XT oder XTR Trail. Ist da der Unterschied eigentlich nur im Gewicht, oder auch in den Bremseigenschaften oder anderen Details bemerkbar?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
hoffe ich bin hier nicht zu off-topic 

Habe Probleme mit meiner Hinterradbremse (Avid Elixir) und zwar habe ich vor etwa 100km die Beläge gewechselt, weil die alten runter waren. Da ich bisher mit den original Belägen nicht so zufrieden war, bin ich nun auf Swiss-Stop umgestiegen (nach vielem Forum durchstöbern). Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei längerem Bremsen die Bremse anfängt zu stinken und danach die Scheibe leicht dunkel ist (etwas bräunlich)  Die dunklere Farbe ist mir schon länger aufgefallen, das stinken ist mir aber erst heute aufgefallen!
Die Bremsleistung ist sogar noch schlechter geworden  Eingebremst habe ich auch ein paar mal von 30km/h auf Stand.

Woran kann es liegen? Sind die Beläge noch nicht genug eingebremst? Stimmt was von der Einstellung nicht?

Vllt habt ihr eine Idee
Grüße vom greenhorn


----------



## Principiante (10. Mai 2014)

Ich denke mal, sie sind zu heiß geworden, hört sich so an.
Und wegen der schlechten Bremsleistung, sie werden jetzt durch die Hitze hart geworden sein.

denke aber, die Männer werden mehr wissen und auch der Ein oder Andere  hier antworten, oder?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (10. Mai 2014)

Beim einbremsen nie bis zum stillstand bremsen sondern vorher wieder die bremse aufmachen. 

Entweder sind die Teile nicht so gut wie vorher oder es is was anderes.
Stinken bedeutet das die Teile ausgasen, oder sie sind verunreinigt.


----------



## Schildbürger (11. Mai 2014)

Die Bremse ist ein bisschen warm (heiß) geworden und manche Beläge qualmen und stinken dann mal.
Da passiert nix weiter. Man kann dann die Beläge und die Scheibe abschleifen und gründlich auch die Löcher der Scheibe mit Spirtus o.ä. reinigen.


----------



## Warnschild (15. Mai 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ja wie ich ja auch eigentlich plane: die xtr Trail
> Da ich ein bisschen aufs Gewicht der ambauteile achte, sollte es schon die xtr werden, nicht xt oder slx. Die xtr ist ja schon nicht soo leicht...
> 
> Wollte aber auch nochmal anderen Ideen ne Chance geben
> ...



Bin von Arvid auf die XT umgestiegen und war begeistert, wie genial sie bremst. Wer die XTR finanzieren kann/mag, warum nicht? Ist tatsächlich eines der besten Sachen derzeit auf dem Markt, leicht und bremsstark, dazu die ergonomisch genialen Bremsgriffe, die man selbst auf meine kurzen Fingerchen ideal einstellen kann (finde übrigens die Race-Version, die man per Imbus einstellt, ausreichend, man muss das ja nur 1x anpassen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. September 2014)

Mal so mein Fazit nach diesem "Sommer"

am 301 hab ich jetzt die Hope E4 vorn und hinten die Hope X2.
Bremsleistung und Hebel (finde sie super griffig) taugen mir sehr... Etwas problematisch ist die Kombi vom SRAM Drehgriff und dem Bremshebel... den Hebel muss ich etwas weiter vom Lenker weg einstellen als es mir lieb ist... nicht so ganz optimal...

am Enduro bremse ich jetzt mit der XT...

ich finde die Shimano Bremse etwas knackiger und bissiger als die Hope. Die Hope ist noch ein bisschen sanfter zu dosieren... Ansonsten geben sie sich nicht so viel, und fühlen sich ähnlich an, finde ich...


----------



## Sleyvas (3. Juni 2015)

Nachdem ich seit Beginn meiner "Bikekarriere" immer nur mit XT (203mm/180mm) gebremst hatte, nun aber auch Erfahrungen mit anderen Bremsen machen konnte, gebe ich hier mal meinen Senf dazu.

Vornweg sei gesagt, dass ich ultrakurze Minifinger habe und die Hebel sehr sehr nah an den Lenker stellen muss. Das hat bei den Shimanobremsen zur Folge, dass die Kolben sich irgendwie nicht mehr nachstellen. Zumindest war es bei der XT so, für meine neue Saint gilt es aber vermutlich ebenso. Sprich sobald sich etwas Verschleiß zeigt, hatte ich den Druckpunkt mit dem kurzen Hebelweg direkt am Griff. Hier ist regemäßig manuelles Nachstellen angesagt. Die Bremskraft an sich war gut, unsicher gefühlt habe ich mich eigentlich nicht und gut dosieren ließ sie sich trotz wenig Hebelweg auch noch.

Am Hardtail hatte ich kurzzeitig experimentell eine Magura MT4 dran, die noch in der Restekiste lag. Das ging gar nicht, die Hebel waren einfach nicht dafür ausgelegt, so nah am Griff gefahren zu werden. Ich musste viel Fingerkraft aufwenden um kaum Bremskraft zu erhalten und hatte quasi keinen Hebelweg zum dosieren. Extrem unsicher und bäh das Ganze, obwohl sie von der Bremskraft eigentlich einer XT nahe kommen sollte. Die flog sofort runter.

Da ich Vertreterin der "man kann nie genug Bremspower haben"-Fraktion bin und möglichst wenig Handkraft aufwenden will, hat das Hardtail hat nun eine Saint vorn und hinten spendiert bekommen, die XT ist wieder am Liteville. Ich muss sagen, dass zwischen den beiden Bremsen Welten liegen. Uneingebremst ist die Saint etwas stärker, mutiert nach dem Einbremsen aber zum totalen Wurfanker, bei dem man nicht unbedacht zugreifen darf. In steileren Passagen gibt mir die Bremse ungemein mehr Sicherheit, weil man nur zart am Hebel ziehen muss und nie das Gefühl hat, dass "da nichts mehr kommt, wenn es noch steiler wird". Mit der XT hatte ich das Gefühl hin und wieder mal (vermutlich auch wegen dem kurzen Hebelweg). Auch um beim Schnellen fahren kurz und knackig abzubremsen ist sie eine absolute Wucht. Wenn es allerdings zum Umsetzen und ähnlichen Späßen kommt, braucht es viel Gefühl sie zu dosieren. Brachiale Bremsgewalt + auch hier wenig Hebelweg sind gewöhnungsbedürftig aber es ist machbar. Im Vergleich zu zB. der Guide RSC ist sie schon digital und ein wenig on/off. Mit dem Free Stroke kann man der Dosierbarkeit aber ausreichend auf die Sprünge helfen.
Als ich kürzlich mal wieder auf dem Liteville mit der XT saß, kam mir diese ziemlich kraftlos im Vergleich zur Saint vor. Auch hieran gewöhnt man sich wieder, vermisst aber schon den enormen Biss und die Standfestigkeit.


----------



## Warnschild (3. Juni 2015)

*Update:* Habe ziemlichen Ärger mit meiner XT, bzw. der Hinterbremse, die ich letztes Jahr wegen plötzlichem Überhauptnichtmehrbremsen austauschen musste. Die stattdessen gekaufte funktionierte wieder einwandfrei. 

Die erste aber wurde eingeschickt, schließlich hat das Teil zuviel gekostet, um nach wenigen Monaten moderaten Gebrauchs den Geist aufzugeben. Entlüften, Ölwechsel und so weiter durch den erfahrenen und zuverlässigen Fachhändler brachten nichts. Er fand jedoch eine undichte Stelle nahe des Griffes, wo immer wieder kaum sichtbar Öl austritt. 

Also eingeschickt, und da fing der Ärger an: Der Service hat sie "unbehandelt" und ohne Kommentar zurück gehen lassen. 

Ich erfuhr erst vor kurzem davon, hatte die Sache ehrlich gesagt, vergessen, bis ich sie für eine längere Reise als Ersatzteil mitnehmen wollte. Also habe ich selbst beim Service (Paul Lange = Shimano-Deutschlandvertrieb) nachgefragt und daraufhin erfahren, die Bremse sei 2x eingeschickt worden und mit "Fremdöl" befüllt gewesen. Beides stimmt nicht und die Behauptung ärgert mich sehr: 

Sie war nur 1x eingeschickt, und zwar zum oben erwähnten Service. Außerdem war sie ohne Ölbefüllung eingesendet und grundsätzlich nur Original-Shimano-Öl benutzt worden (pinkfarben). 

Derzeit überlege ich, was ich tun soll. 
Mein vorläufiges Fazit jedoch: 

Shimano-Produkte:  empfehlenswert. 
Service in Deutschland: weniger empfehlenswert


----------



## Schildbürger (3. Juni 2015)

Da ist dein Händler in der Pflicht dir eine funktionierende Bremse zu liefern.
Nennt sich Gewährleistung.


----------



## Warnschild (3. Juni 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Da ist dein Händler in der Pflicht dir eine funktionierende Bremse zu liefern.
> Nennt sich Gewährleistung.



Nein. Er hat sie nicht verbaut, sondern den Service übernommen bzw. sie daraufhin eingeschickt. Wer hier versagt hat, ist der offizielle Vertrieb.


----------



## Aninaj (13. November 2015)

Hallo Mädels,

ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einer neuen Bremse. Hab ein wenig geschaut und liebäugel mit der Shimano Zee. Angeblich gut zu dosieren und kräftig genug, um nicht das Gefühl zu haben, da kommt nix mehr (hab ich aktuell manchmal, auch wenn es nicht stimmt). Ich vermute die Griffe lassen sich genauso gut verstellen wie bei allen anderen Shimano Bremse (fahre sonst noch SLX und XT)?!

Oder doch lieber die XT BR-m8000? Preislich nehmen sich die beiden nix.

Janni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (13. November 2015)

Verstellbar sind sie beide: 

Die XT werkzeuglos, die Zee mit Inbus.

Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass sich eine 4 Kolbenbremse mit einer 2 Kolbenbremse vergleichen lässt. Da musst Du dann eben entscheiden, wo Deine Prioritäten sind


----------



## Aninaj (14. November 2015)

Vergleichen lassen sich die Bremsen direkt vielleicht nicht, aber meine Frage ist auch eher, ob die XT nicht prinzipiell reicht, bin ja auch kein Schwergewicht.

Hab nur vermehrt gelesen, dass sich die Zee besser dosieren lässt und frage mich ob das vielleicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt für die Zee ist... 

Griffweiten Einstellung mit inbus ist ausreichend. Stellt man ja nicht alle 5 min um und nen inbus hab ich auch immer dabei... 

Immer diese Qual der Wahl


----------



## cxfahrer (14. November 2015)

Bei 90-100kg lässt sich die Zee auch nach langen Abfahrten gut dosieren. Der Hebelweg ist halt länger als bei Deore oder SLX.


----------



## Aninaj (14. November 2015)

Der Hebelweg ist länger... Das heisst ich kann den Griff nicht so nah an den Lenker bringen weil ich mehr Weg zum bremsen benötige, und sonst an den Griff stoße? Hmm das wäre natürlich nicht so gut. Hab ja auch nur so kleine Hände.

Die neuen Magura z.b. Kann ich gar nicht nah geht an den Griff stellen Das wäre daher schon wichtig... 

90 kg bring ich mit meinem Bike allerdings nicht auf die Waage... Brauch die Zee also aus diesem gesichtspunkt nicht. 

Gibt's denn hier nen Mädel die die Zee fährt? Oder ist der längerer Hebelweg für kleine Hände einfach zu ungünstig? 

Danke


----------



## sun909 (14. November 2015)

Xt reicht sicherlich. Mit 180/180 oder 200/180 gut dosierest, Zee brauchst du mE nur bei >80kg und hartem Enduroeinsatz.

Die XT8000 ist auch deutlich schöner als die XT785 

Aber Obacht: es gibt dann ispec2, dh 10-Fach Schalter passen nicht mehr (sind ispec a/b).

Grüsse


----------



## Aninaj (14. November 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Aber Obacht: es gibt dann ispec2, dh 10-Fach Schalter passen nicht mehr (sind ispec a/b).



Ispec2 heißt aber nur ich bekomme einen älteren trigger nicht direkt an die Bremse montiert. Da ich sram fahre ist das für mich aber erstmal nicht relevant... 

Na gut. Da ich kein downhill fahre, ist die XT dann wohl ne gute Wahl...


----------



## Seegrufti (14. November 2015)

Ich benutze allerlei Bremsen (Magura MT4, Elixir, LX, Deore, Zee), bei passender Scheibengrösse tun sie alle ihren Job. Bei meinen mit Rucksack max. 100kg reichen bei der Zee 180mm, die Avid sollte schon 200/180mm haben. Und alle organischen Beläge gasen bei extremer Hitzebelastung aus. Festgefressene Kolben kenne ich von Louise und Deore, immer nach alpinen Abenteuern und langen Steilabfahrten jenseits 500hm. Schwarzgekokelte Scheiben stören nicht und Beläge rauchen auch schon mal. Die Funktion der Zee gefällt mir gut, packt entschlossen zu. Und die aktuellen Magurahebel sind schon gross ausgefallen und recht weich. Ich würde den original Shimanobelägen den höchsten Verschleiss attestieren, das ist aber alles im Rahmen. BBB-Beläge bremsen gut an der Avid. Die LX hab ich am VR mit einer Tektroscheibe montiert, die hat nur kleine Löcher und brummt nach Hitzestress nicht so.

Alles kein Grund für Glaubenskriege, wenn die Ergonomie passt findet jeder gute Teile.


----------



## Aninaj (14. November 2015)

Bremsen tut meine aktuelle Bremse auch, nur was sie alles zusätzlich tut bzw. sich nicht einstellen läßt - darauf könnte ich echt verzichten: blubbern beim bremsen, quitschen beim nicht bremsen, quitschen beim schleifen lassen, Bremshebel lassen sich nicht näher an den Lenker stellen... Hab jetzt die Schnauze voll und will was funktionelles. Und da aber ned wieder nen Griff ins Klo machen... 

Leider weiß ich nicht, wo ich ne Zee mal "probieren" könnte. Insbesonder bzgl. Einstellung Griffweite... is ja jetzt keine Bremse die an nem "normalen" Bike verbaut wird und daher überall im Fahrradladen rumsteht... muss ich mal noch schauen. Oder ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## Martina H. (14. November 2015)

... von wo kommst Du denn? Evtl. kannst Du ja im Regionalthread mal nachfragen??

Ansonsten kennst Du ja die Shimanobremsen schon. Die Hebelgeo ist ja bei allen aus dieser Baureihe in etwa gleich - da weisst Du ja, ob Du damit klar kommst.

Die Zee sollte eben nochmal eine Nummer besser zupacken. 

Eine Alternative wäre ja auch (zum Ausprobieren) Deine vorhandene XT einfach mal mit einer grösseren Scheibe zu kombinieren.

Welche Bremse ärgert Dich denn?


----------



## Aninaj (14. November 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... von wo kommst Du denn? Evtl. kannst Du ja im Regionalthread mal nachfragen??
> 
> Ansonsten kennst Du ja die Shimanobremsen schon. Die Hebelgeo ist ja bei allen aus dieser Baureihe in etwa gleich - da weisst Du ja, ob Du damit klar kommst.
> 
> ...



Mich verunsichert an der Zee der von cxfahrer angesprochene längere Hebelweg, der eventuell mit einer möglichst Nahstellung des Griffs an den Lenker kollidiert...  Ich fahre aktuell eine neue SLX am Tourenrad (schwerbepackt will ich da genug Bremskraft den Berg runter) und eine alte XT am HT. Die neue SLX finde ich supi, wenn die XT und Zee eine ähnliche Ergonomie haben... paßt. Die alte XT ist das schon ein wenig anders... nicht schlechter. Aufgrund der Kabellänge bekomme ich die aber nimmer ans Fully um sie zu testen.

Am Fully fahre ich aktuell eine Magura MT6 die mich, seit sie dran ist, eigentlich nur ärgert. Der Magura Support ist da ne Katatrophe und für den Preis erwarte ich, dass sie halbwegs leise funktioniert - was sie eben nicht tut  Hinzukommt, dass ich den Hebel gerne einen ticken näher an den Griff stellen würde, aber da ist tuck und nix zu machen...

Letztlich ist es wahrscheinlich egal ob Zee oder XT - ich will nur kein Magura blubb blubb 

Ach ja, komme aus MA/HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seegrufti (14. November 2015)

Hab mal gerade 2 Bremshebel aneinander gelegt, Deore und Zee. Sieht aus, als kämen die Teile aus der gleichen Form. Und die Zee lässt sich ziemlich nah an den Lenker verstellen. Auf dem Foto ganz aussen. Somit sollte Deore-Hebel testen auch Auskunft geben über Zee.
Der Deore-Hebel bedient hier übrigens eine Zee-Bremse ohne Probleme (wg. Kombischelle so montiert). Die Zee greift deutlich härter als Deore.


----------



## Aninaj (14. November 2015)

Hi Seegrufti,

Danke für die Infos und das Bild. Da ich nicht vor habe auch meine Schaltung zu tauschen, ist für mich die Kombischelle nicht wichtig, so lange ich Schaltung und Bremse sinnvoll ans Rad bekomme, sollte aber wohl kein Problem sein.

Dann doch ne Zee  Hach Leuts ist das schwierig


----------



## delphi1507 (14. November 2015)

Ich fahre zee und bin zufrieden... 
Im großen und ganzen eine sorglosbremse....


----------



## Martina H. (14. November 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Im großen und ganzen eine sorglosbremse....



Wie die Shimanos ja generell - dranbauen und vergessen 

Ich dächte, ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die Zee Hebel die gleichen wie die SLX sind - die kennst Du ja.

Die Hebelergonomie der Magura sind eine Katastrophe (meine Meinung)  - für kleine Hände eigentlich gar  nicht geeignet.

Fürs Trekkingrad sollte die XT schon reichen - 180er Scheibe dran und gut ist.

Ich habe den Vergleich zwischen XTR, XT, SLX und Deore - tun alle gut ihren Dienst. Die Zee kenne ich nicht aus persönlicher Erfahrung.

Aber wenn es der gleiche Preis ist - warum nicht ausprobieren?  Die bekommst Du sicher auch wieder gut verkauft, wenn sie Dir nicht taugen sollte...


----------



## Schildbürger (14. November 2015)

Einige haben ihre Magura Bremsen mit Shimano Bremshebeln kombiniert. Das geht und wäre ja eine mögliche Lösung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/magura-mt7-mit-shimano-xtr-trail-hebeln.751103/


----------



## Aninaj (14. November 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Einige haben ihre Magura Bremsen mit Shimano Bremshebeln kombiniert. Das geht und wäre ja eine mögliche Lösung:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/magura-mt7-mit-shimano-xtr-trail-hebeln.751103/



Es wäre eine Lösung für das Finger-zu-kurz-Problem, würde aber vermutlich nix an gequitsche und geblubber der MT6 ändern, die hat ja mit dem Geber nix zu tun. Trotzdem danke für den Tipp


----------



## cxfahrer (14. November 2015)

Zee hat doppelt so viele Kolben und damit fast doppelt soviel Fläche die mit dem gleichen Bremsgriff (ja, Deore und Zee sind da fast identisch) bewegt werden muss. Folglich ist aufgrund der andren Übersetzung der Hebelweg länger. Natürlich beisst die viel stärker zu - aber sie hat mehr Leerweg. Ich finde alle meine Shimanos (SLX, Zee) nerven etwas mit sich ständig minimal änderndem Druckpunkt. Das tut zB die Guide nicht. Ordentliche Beläge sind ja selbstverständlich, Shimano Resin und Avid organisch zählen für mich nicht dazu.


----------



## Wayne68 (16. November 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Zee hat doppelt so viele Kolben und damit fast doppelt soviel Fläche die mit dem gleichen Bremsgriff (ja, Deore und Zee sind da fast identisch) bewegt werden muss.





Nur weil die Zee "doppelt so viele Kolben" wie eine XT,SLX usw hat ist die Kolbenfläche nicht automatisch doppelt so groß.
Die Kolbenfläche pro Seite bei ner Zee (4 Kolben) beträgt 413 mm³.
Die Kolbenfläche der SLX,XT usw (2 Kolben) beträgt 380 mm³.

Von doppelt soviel Fläche kann also keine Rede sein.

4 Kolben Bremse ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit großer Kolbenfläche.


----------



## Muellbeutel (16. November 2015)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> ...413 mm³....380 mm³...Kolbenfläche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _schwede (21. November 2015)

Nochmal kurz zur Magura Thematik:
am Bike meiner Freundin ist (war) auch eine MT6, welche eigentlich nur Probleme gemacht hat. Druckpunkt war ständig am wandern und manchmal fiel sie komplett aus. Letztlich kann ich deine Erfahrungen mit dem Magura Support dann nicht teilen, denn ein Anruf bei Magura und wir haben einen nagelneuen Satz MT6next geschickt bekommen. Diese sind nun seit April verbaut und funktionieren sehr gut.
Dosierbarkeit finde ich eine ganze Ecke besser als bei meiner SLX (2014er). Auch die Griffweite lässt sich bei der 6next deutlich besser einstellen als beim Vorgänger.


----------



## Aninaj (21. November 2015)

Hmm.. aber meine MT6 bremst ja zuverlässig. Dass Magura ein Bremse die komplett ausfällt anstandslos tauscht, ist ja wohl das mindeste. Aber meine macht eben "nur" komische Geräuche und da ist der Support eben nicht bereit die Bremse zu tauschen... Meine ist allerdings auch eine MT6next, habe sie erst im April gekauft und die Einstellbarkeit der Hebel ist deutlich bregrenzt. Auf der EuroBike (August!) hat Magura angekündingt neue - näher an den Griff verstellbare Hebel zu verbauen. Dazu habe ich vom Support (per eMail im August nachgefragt) allerdings bis heute keine Antwort bekommen. - Wenn deine Freundin damit klar kommt, hat sie vielleicht größere Hände, einen längeren Zeigefinger oder fährt anders.

Bei mir kommt jetzt die Zee dran. Wahrscheinlich total überdimensioniert, aber wenn ich mich damit besser fühle, grad gut genug


----------



## Aninaj (14. Dezember 2015)

Für alle die es interessiert hier mal ein Update zu meiner Bremsenproblematik:

Ich habe mir die Shimano Zee geholt und ans Radl gebastelt. Die "alten" SL Scheiben habe ich erstmal dran gelassen, da ja einige diese Kombi (Magura Scheibe + Shimano Bremse) so fahren. Ich bin bisher so knapp 120 km damit gefahren und kann bisher folgendes berichten

(1) es rubbelt (noch?) nix
(2) bremst supi (hinten schon fast zu gut, kleinere Scheibe geht aber nicht)
(3) Hebel lassen sich super nah an den Lenker stellen, da können die Magura echt abstinken

Leider quietscht sie wie blöde, aber das wurde bis jetzt mit jeder Tour besser (hab die Beläge ordentlich eingefahren). Wenn das quietschen jetzt noch aufhört bin ich super zufrieden mit der Entscheidung die Bremse zu tauschen. Eventuell liegt es auch an den Scheiben... werde das mal noch beobachten, eventuell ne andere Scheibe testen... die Magura hatte nämlich auch gequietscht...


----------



## _schwede (15. Dezember 2015)

Hast du die bremse mit Sinterbelägen gekauft? 
Ich habe bisher mit Resinbelägen noch nie Probleme mit Geräuschen gehabt.


----------



## Aninaj (15. Dezember 2015)

Nee, ganz normal mit Resin Belägen... Aber fährst du auch Storm SL Scheiben?


----------



## _schwede (15. Dezember 2015)

Hatte am Anfang storm SL mit slx Resin, hat gerubbelt , aber keine Geräusche gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Dezember 2015)

Wenn die Scheibe ungünstige "Riefen" hat, und im dümmsten Fall irgendeine Resonanz-Frequenz angeregt wird, kann das schon ganz furchtbare Geräusche machen. Die Scheibe von Aninaj ist ja nicht neu. Kann auch an jedem Rad anders sein (Stichwort Resonanzen). Vielleicht geht's weg mit der Zeit, wenn die Scheibe neu eingeschliffen wird. Vielleicht auch nicht, dann könnte in der Tat eine andere Bremsscheibe helfen. Mich nerven laute Fahrräder so arg, dass ich persönlich da eher kurzen Prozess machen würde. Shimano RT66 Scheiben z.B. kosten nahezu nix, da tut's nicht so weh, es einfach mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## Aninaj (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich vermute auch, das vielleicht insbesondere das gerubbel der alten Bremse da irgendwelche Spuren an der Scheibe hinterlassen hat und diese daher nun so schöne Töne von sich gibt. Vorne, wo mehr Bremslast drauf liegt, ist es scheinbar schon besser geworden, hinten noch nicht. Daher werde ich wohl hinten mal ne neue Scheibe ordern, da merke ich zuerst, ob das hilft - so meine Hoffnung.


----------

